# Who's been to the Eiseman Hut?



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Have a trip going in April. I've heard there's great skiing there but looking at the topo I'm not sure where I'd head to first.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

The easiest is to just drop down to the west right off the front porch. More good skiing to the northeast of the hut. There is a good map in the Lou Dawson book about the hut(s). On that map he shows how to get there and where to ski and what to avoid. 

If you come in the front way (not Red Sandstone) you better have skin wax on because it faces south and you will have problems with snow sticking to your skins in a big way.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

We went there last winter. The skiing is awesome. Just look around, there's all types of terrain just waiting for you and you get a great ski-out to the car!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

We have a few folks who aren't real big on incline skiing, but can climb just fine. It looks like the westernmost approach out of west vile is sled machine territory on a forest service road. How close can snow machines come to the hut and will those folk be able to slide out that drainage easily?


----------



## Will (Nov 25, 2003)

*Eiseman Hut*

Getting in to Eiseman either way (Spraddle Creek or Red Sand Stone) is a grunt. Red Sand Stone Road (the western route to which you refer) is in fact a long forest service / snow mobile road. Snow mobiles can get to within probably 1/4 mile of the hut. Even with taking the road, the elevation gain is still probably 2600 ft. dont be fooled when you first see th ehut int the distance b/c you still have a good 1.5 hours. its just a long slog up the road and you will probably get buzzed by sleds.

Spraddle Creek is a true grunt - escpcially the last mile. i would not recommend taking this way unless your group is pretty damn strong and experienced back country travelers. I have seen more than a few people come to tears on this route. with that being said, the scenery....almost makes the trip worth while. 

turns around the hut are good. plenty of nice glades - you can literally ski right off of the front porch. mt baldy would be a large but doable day trip. i have spent two days skiing / partying around the hut and not been bored. good luck.


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

yea, Spraddle creek is a grunt, but it is a beautiful ski tour. You said some members of the group are fine with climbing, so just get an early start and take is slow and steady. Eisman is one of the premier huts in the state, no doubt about that. Great skiing right off the front deck. Great terrain to the north of the hut, although it goes to a South aspect and can be a little funky when baked (or it could be corn). There is some nice North aspect stuff to the south and west of the hut also. Just beware of some avalanche potintial in that area. You could spend many days at Eisman and still leave plenty for the next trip.
I'm a little confused why you would want to use a snowmobile if everyone is able bodied. I know the the Tenth highly discourages use of snowmobiles to get to huts. Getting to the hut under your own power is a major part of what the whole experience is all about. I ain't supposed to be easy! I know that might sound elitest to some, but there are plenty of "artificial" power assisted forms of entertainment out there. The huts are one of the few remaining exceptions to that. If you follow that ethic, I think you'll have have much richer experience, plus you'll burn less gasoline and not pollute the air. [/u]


----------



## foolton (Dec 1, 2003)

*Great skiing!*

Hey Whip.......i work for 10th mtn for 5 years and just moved to Boulder. All i can tell you is, Eiseman has some of the best skiing in the hut system. You need to explore. If people don't like to ski then there is wonderful touring but the skiing is great. One of the best ski outs to the car is at Eiseman.
As for Snow machines......there's a boundry around the hut, please abide by it. There's nothing worse then the prime snow in front of the hut cut up from machine use.
Remember, 10th mountain sent you a packet with your reservation. Read it fully and relay the info to all on the trip.
As for the route into the hut....i've skied it many times with Ben Eiseman (he's in his 80's), if he can ski it anyone can.


----------

